# Equipment for a beginner



## purplepride (Sep 21, 2004)

I have never done any woodworking projects, but I would like to as a hobby. What would be a good router to start with and other tools that I would need for normal projects. I saw this one at the store for $99. Would it be good enough to start with.

http://www.skil.com/Products/Tools/Routers/product.htm?id=1825 

Thanks for any help. Michael


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Sounds like you get a lot for $99.00.

Rather than invest the $99.00 into something you'll grow out of very fast and be limited to what you can do spend a little more money on something like a 2.5 hp Dewalt or Bosch router. A basic bit set by Freud or CMT.

You want a half inch router and use half inch bits.

Click on the OAK PARK link on top of the forum page and look at the Router Workshop basic table setup.
Look at the 1st in the series of the video sets, this is a great starting point for a beginner. Plenty of easy projects you can expand on.

If you want to purchase the Skil router to see if you are interested in the hobby go ahead and do that.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I would personally go with porter cable because you can get one with the 1/4" and the 1/2" collects it will be about 50.00 more but well worth it in the long run.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

purplepride said:


> I have never done any woodworking projects, but I would like to as a hobby. What would be a good router to start with and other tools that I would need for normal projects. I saw this one at the store for $99. Would it be good enough to start with.
> 
> http://www.skil.com/Products/Tools/Routers/product.htm?id=1825
> 
> Thanks for any help. Michael


Hi,

You did not mention if you have any other tools yet, if not you might want to think about a few of those before a router. If you are unsure what you might need let us know and someone will get you started down that road.

Now having said that another warning is in order. The cost of the router is soon overtaken by the cost of all the "good stuff" you "need". For example you will want more and more bits, even cheap ones add up very fast. Now how about that table, edge guide, bushings, and what have you??? You guessed it you have double what you paid for the router and it just keeps going. I'm not saying this is bad.

I personal feel that router is fine, you will need some bits and I think as a beginner a cheap 15 piece set will get you routing and that is when you find out if this is something you like. Then I would get a couple of books on routers maybe sometiing with a few simple projects or jigs to make. (Make use of the public library or buy them.) Watch Router Workshop and other workshop shows if you can. Make a few things if you like it, then if you do start adding more things to your shop, a better router, expensive bits etc.

Just my personal feelings,

Ed


----------



## purplepride (Sep 21, 2004)

At the moment I don't have any tools.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I found this site for you that should give you an idea of what basic hand tools are needed to get started.

http://woodworking.about.com/b/a/2003_07_28.htm


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

It will cost a bit to get started. Most woodworkers start off with a few basic tools and add to them.
Always remember when buying any tool. A good quality tool will last a lifetime properly taken care of.

A good place to get tools is at garage sales, flea markets, etc.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*Another thought for beginners*

I don't know if you have access to a Community college / ?? But I know in our area they offer evening classes in woodworking. Some times they have classes at more local high schools that have NICE shops.

This is a good tip for others as well:
Some years back a group of my associates took such a class to have access to the tools, the project then was "work benches" and being able to surface plane the whole top at once then sand it in a machine made it rather nice.

Ed


----------



## purplepride (Sep 21, 2004)

On the router workshop what kind of router do they use plunge or fixed.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

The PC 890 series router with both the plunge and fixed base.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

But you guys didn't used to use that type a few years back, didya?

~Julie~


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Everyone will have a favorite router, mainly because that is what they have gotten used to using in their shop. I would not try to save money on a router, because if it is one of the only tools you have in your shop, it will be doing a lot of work that would normally be done by big machines. When I first started out, I had a Circular saw, a Jigsaw, and a router. The router did a lot of work a bandsaw or tablesaw would normally do. A good router will serve you well.

That being said, most anyone who has been using a router a long time will usually have more than one. So, find a good midrange price router now, and it will be your second router later.

As for cutters, remember that there is probably a reason a set of 50 bits is on sale for the price of 1 quality cutter. I have been underwhelmed by cheap bits. Also, buy 1/2 in shank bits whenever possible.

hope this helps,


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Julie said:


> But you guys didn't used to use that type a few years back, didya?
> 
> ~Julie~


 In the series 100 tapes it look like a Dewalt. There is a red router that I didn't recognize in some of the tapes and the Hitachi router was used in some.


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Where and when is this "Router Workshop" show available on tv.Would like to check it out.Thanks,Dave.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

It is on some local pbs stations, the satellite pbs stations, on Dish it use ti be on one of the college channels.
Check your local listings of scan your guide on tv.


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry,I'm on the east coast of Canada,and I do get PBS,but have never located this show,and I don't have a satellite dish.oh hum


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

rout-on said:


> Sorry,I'm on the east coast of Canada,and I do get PBS,but have never located this show,and I don't have a satellite dish.oh hum


They also have home video versions of the show available on the Oak-park site. I too am unable to get the show in my area anymore.


----------



## purplepride (Sep 21, 2004)

So on the Router Workshop, They use a plunge router for their router table or is it a fixed router.


----------

